# abbreviations on ultrasound



## bat8301

Since I had a second trimester miscarriage, I have been watched closely with this pregnancy. I have been taken daily progesterone IM injections- ouch. I recently went for my first ultrasound. I was estimated to be 6 weeks at the time. Of course I'm a nervous nelly about everything. They did see a heart beat, but no yolk sac. Is that bad? I also noticed on the pic I got "HAR- low". Does anyone know what that means?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm not entirely sure but I think it's to do with the US resolution.


----------



## terri21

sorry, i am really not sure but didnt want to read and run, maybe give your midwife a call xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

HAR stands for Harmonic Imaging, a type of technique they use when doing the ultrasound

this explains better
https://www.medcyclopaedia.com/library/topics/volume_i/h/harmonic_imaging.aspx


----------

